# how to get on new rom and switch off old one



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey i am running eclipse 2.1 and im ready for a upgrade to the next best rom or eclipse the newest one.. im running 902 so how do i get to the new one if i still have eclipse on my phone please help trying to get something new thanks


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

angman619 said:


> hey i am running eclipse 2.1 and im ready for a upgrade to the next best rom or eclipse the newest one.. im running 902 so how do i get to the new one if i still have eclipse on my phone please help trying to get something new thanks


Here you go, an upgrade tutorial just for Eclipse: http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?2687-TUT-N00B-Upgrading-from-Eclipse-2-2-to-Eclipse-3-0-Tutorial

Cheers


----------

